# How To Change Outlook Mail Account?



## Greg6827 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

One of the workstations I have has 2000 OUTLOOK CORP OR WORKGROUP 9.0.0.2711 version.

When I look for the Accounts option on the Tools tab, I can't find the option. On my Outlook, my version is 2000 Outlook Internet mail only and I can see the accounts option and thus change the mail servers.

How do I change the workstation's mail account?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,
Try Mail in the control panel.


----------

